# Uhrzeit / Datum Synchronisation OP7 --> S7 300



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ist es irgendwie möglich das Datum und die Uhrzeit des OP7 mit einer CPU S7 315 zu synchronisieren, damit nach einem Netzausfall das Datum bzw. die Uhrzeit am OP7 nicht verloren geht?


----------



## Balou (28 Juli 2004)

Moin

Ja das geht 
über Bereichszeiger die im OP angelegt werden.
In der SPS braucht man dann nur noch nen Steuerbefehl an das OP zu senden.

Im OP:
Schnittstellenbereich

-Uhrzeit stellen (BCD-codiert) (Steuerungsauftrag 14) 
-Datum stellen (BCD-codiert) (Steuerungsauftrag 15)

Bei Intresse Poste ich hier auch mein OP 7 Projekt wo ich dafür nen Fertigen Baustein habe

MfG Balou


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

Hallo
wäre an diesem OP7 Projekt interesiert, könntest du dein
Projekt posten.


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2004)

Guckst du hier, da gab es schonmal einen Download.

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1452&highlight=uhrzeit


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

Ja, hatte ich schon, wo ist der Download ??? Kreisläufer !!!


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2004)

@Gast

Du mußt dich anmelden und einloggen, sonst siehst du einen Download-Link nicht.  :shock: 

P.S. Kostet nix das anmelden (grins)


----------



## Sanja100 (28 Mai 2008)

*Uhrzeit SPS > HMI*

Moin

habe das selbe Problemm das beim Netzausfall meine HMI Uhrzeit verloren geht. 
Bin relativ neu in der Materie. 

habe eine MPI verbindung HMI TP177b zur SPS CPU 313C

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## crash (28 Mai 2008)

Lies mal bitte das durch
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/24104104?func=ll&objId=24104104&objAction=csView&nodeid0=10805548〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content&csQuery0=uhrzeit&subtype=130000


----------

